
Register for Google I/O 2011 - zeedotme
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/register-for-google-io-2011.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
ary
I'm not at all impressed with how they handled this. It looks like the (very
broken) registration process was handled by a third party. I couldn't get in
to the site, and when I did it was sold out. Vic Gundotra's twitter feed
claims it sold out in 58 minutes.

You'd think they'd increase the capacity given the interest.

~~~
archon810
This was handled ridiculously bad. I am a member of press, last year's sandbox
presenter, and an early reg invitee.

I emailed googleiopress@ on the first day but didn't get a reply until 5 days
later, after emailing them again. They said no to press passes and by then,
early reg was already sold out.

I would have gladly registered for full price, but now I was forced to wait
for public reg. This morning, after posting about the reg within minutes (on
AndroidPolice), I had errors for an hour and ended up without a ticket.

Needless to say, I'm less than thrilled with how Google strung me along.

------
drp
Finally got the page to load, pressed submit and... "Thanks for your interest
in Google I/O, but registration for this event is now sold out."

~~~
kefs
If that's the case, then this really blows.

I've been waiting since they announced the dates for io2011 last year. I
booked the week off work, I purchased tickets to get there, and sat here this
morning ready to purchase my $450 ticket. 503 every fucking minute. GOOGLE FIX
YOUR SHIT. Sorry, i'm raging right now.

------
jhuckestein
Some people must have partially completed checkout multiple times. Those
people are still in the database and taking up slots.

If any of you can find more than one URL in their history where fuseaction is
something other than req.Login, those URLs might still work.

And if you have started registration more than once, could you spare me one
url please?

~~~
jhuckestein
Apparently the URLS with a pki# in them work. Whatever that means. If anyone
has one, I'd more than appreciate it :)

Edit: The PK= part of URLs is what counts

~~~
ashbrahma
Did you find one?

~~~
jhuckestein
nope :(

------
justinsb
If it is really sold out, then I hope that Google will be cracking down on the
scalpers this year. I saw a bunch of tickets on eBay last year from people
that had plainly bought them betting that the freebies would be worth more
(usually attendance-only, freebies not included)

~~~
justinsb
And I think I figured out how to do it... Google needs to announce that they
won't give anything away this year!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2190278>

------
danyork
Google has confirmed via a tweet that the event is all sold out:

<http://twitter.com/googleio/status/34681464251490304>

Yes, it's true. Google #io2011 is now sold out.

------
skullsplitter
This is kind of frustrating. Been waiting patiently for registration and now
that its open Ive been unable to complete the form successfully due to
timeouts/503s etc. And now Im hearing its sold out as well? I hope that maybe
a non-web registration channel is opened to take sign ups that the site wasnt
able to accomodate.

------
fourstar
Kinda B.S. when they anticipated such a quick sellout to have the site crap
out like that.

~~~
kefs
complete bs. i expect a lot more from google.

------
willwagner
I finally got through and registered. I got the "sold out" message but kept on
refreshing; it finally let me register. I wouldn't give up hope

------
DanielRibeiro
It would be nice to have Chris Pruet show more about games and android. His
former presentations in 2009 and 2010 were really good:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Bk5rmIpic>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-62tRHLcHk>

------
raminf
No big surprise. It only took a few hours for the first Google I/O ticket
scalper to surface on CraigsList. And what a deal. Only asking for $5K !!!

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/2202131748.html>

------
ConceptDog
Was really looking forward to I/O. I hoped to get the chance to jump down when
I moved out west.. Hard to believe that they can sell out a venue like this in
59 minutes.

------
bobf
@GoogleIO Twitter confirms, sold out in 59 minutes.

------
bobf
Sold out already?

~~~
skullsplitter
also, student option seems to be gone already for 'attendee type'

------
juiceandjuice
I'm seriously bummed about this.

------
fredliu
the entire registration page seems down now..

~~~
fourstar
From @GoogleIO

We're really feeling the love on our #io2011 registration site right now! Bear
with us and keep refreshing.

------
zackattack
this has been up for nearly a week, you guys need to stop complaining

~~~
skullsplitter
io2011 page has been up for a bit yes but the registration was just opened
this morning

